

Build your own laser microphone - grandalf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iI8w2s05sd8&feature=channel

======
slapshot
I am amazed at the future of our children. Somewhere, some kid is going to
have a science fair project that teaches him interferometry. This is way
cooler than those old books of science fair projects ("grow salt crystals!").
The next generation of kids will be ADD, but have such an amazing breadth of
knowledge.

------
stcredzero
People were talking about this in the 80's. The government line was that it
was tried by Spy agencies, but it didn't work.

------
KonaB
A couple of links:

<http://www.williamson-labs.com/laser-mic.htm>

[http://lifehacker.com/software/diy/build-a-laser-spy-
microph...](http://lifehacker.com/software/diy/build-a-laser-spy-microphone-
on-the-cheap-292718.php)

